# Tons of playtime pictures from today :)



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are pictures from the ratties on the bed earlier, while I was cleaning the monster cage.  I had to wash my sheets anyway, so I just threw their playmat on the bed and a bunch of their toys.










The Octo-Play toy has been a HUGE hit with the ratties! Here are the sisters, Hazel and Peri, peeking out of it.










Squee, Dwarfie, and Russia










The sisters again, with Widdershins in the background sniffing the air 










My sweet Polka 










Peri, who loves the new cat cubes.










Squee does too!










The brothers Nigel and Widdershins napping in the Octo-Play 










Sweet Emma 










Russia really enjoyed going up the on windowsill, and purposely tumbling/jumping off. Numerous times during cleaning, I'd suddenly feel him crawling all over my feet and trying to climb up my legs :roll: 










Fergie incessantly wanted to jump on me/the camera. 










Fitzherbert, looking adorable for once, instead of angry 










My sweet, old Mulligan :heart: I know he doesn't look too good, but he's going to be 31 months old in a few days and is doing *really* well! He LOVES the crinkle tube for some reason, and in this picture he's all curled up taking a nap, or at least he _was_ before I assaulted him with the camera :wink:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww! They all look cozy!


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

Ohhhh, absolutely adorable! Where did you get that cute fish with the big mouth toy?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

The fishie is from Petsmart, and it's called the Plush Hide-N-Sleep for Ferrets and is made by Marshall's.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I see those at petsmart


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I always love seeing pictures of your rats together, they always look so harmonious and happy. 

Doris loves to jump off things and climb back up as well. I had to take all of the clothes out of my closet and lay them out instead of hanging because Doris will climb up my clothes to the top shelf in my closet and jump straight to the ground over and over again. I was terrified she would end up with a broken leg or internal bleeding.

Every time I see your ratty toys it inspires me to get out to petcetera and start buying new things for my ratties.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

your family is gorgeous night oh and mulligan looks so much like my jackson LoL except the ears (jackson has standard)


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Night, what on earth do you do for a living because you seem to be loaded with cash.

Also, how is your entire room rat proofed? Do you not have any electronics in there at all? I would love to have a rat proofed room, but I know that's not going to happen for some time.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

As for what I do for a living, my signature answers that  I always spend money on my pets first. I don't even remember what *I* like to buy now. I'm always getting the rats new toys and accessories. I usually get more excited about them then the rats do  

My room (the attic) was completely unfinished when I moved in, so I was able to design it to my specifications. I have a built-in entertainment center which houses my TV, DVD/VHS players, gaming consoles, et cetera; I also have my stereo plugged into those outlets (though, I really want to get one that hangs on the wall!) - so no wires there for the rats. Besides that, I really don't have much else plugged in besides a cordless vacuum (wire's hidden), and my floor lamp (covered the wire in wire wrap). The sewing center of my room has a couple of wires, but I always put them up when I'm not using my sewing machine


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha, I can totally agree getting more excited about your gifts for the rats than they do.

I just did a major overhaul of my computer desk and mounted everything on the wall or put it on the floor, so now they can run around on my desk safely, though right now they are scared to step off of the front door since in the past that would have meant that they would fall to the floor. I could never imagine having my whole room set up that way though.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Do they stay on the bed? I know my boys jump off and climb in the closet...lol.


----------

